# Drawer slides



## Wildthings (Dec 2, 2016)

Anybody have a source for drawer slides. I need about 8 pair of 22" full extension slides for drawers I'm going to make for my shop bench. What kind to stay away from? What kind do you prefer?

Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2016)

I go on ebay- Lots of them. Don't buy the cheapest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 2, 2016)

bearing drawer slides are the best. i might have what you need cheap. i'll take a look. they'd be used but in good working condition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> bearing drawer slides are the best. i might have what you need cheap. i'll take a look. they'd be used but in good working condition


 Agree 110%

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 2, 2016)

I buy mine from cabinet hardwood company ... you might try a local cabinet shop ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 2, 2016)

Accurides are what we use at work and they hold up well in a retail situation. I imagine you would never wear them out.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 3, 2016)

I bought mine at lowes 4 years ago for cabinets i built for our bedroom and with daily use not one issue. Price was good so i gave them a try and been happy. Think I bought heaviest duty ones they had.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

